# Newbie question on Diamond Resorts points



## mackdog990 (Mar 17, 2008)

I am considering purchasing a 1 BR floating week at Daytona Beach Regency from a friend for ~$2K.  The week is worth 6000 points.  I understand that in order to use the Diamond Resorts point system, I must convert the week to points.  I was told by one of the managers at the property in Daytona that the cheapest way to get in would be to buy 2500 points for $7625!!!!!  Can anyone shed any light on this?  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 17, 2008)

This is from the FAQ of Diamond Resorts:


> There are three kinds of ownerships at resorts managed by Diamond Resorts International (DRI) (formerly Sunterra).
> 
> -Own a deeded week at a resort managed by Diamond. Resale owners at any of the Diamond resorts own only at that single resort and can’t use points to go to other Diamond resorts.
> 
> ...



What you were told by Diamond is generally correct.  To use the week, you're thinking of buying in "the Club" you must bring the week into the Club.  You can do this several ways. But they all require you to buy more directly from Diamond. Since the week is at one of the Trust resorts, you can also change the ownership to a Trust ownership and when you go to sell, you'll have a week in the trust and not just a week at Daytona Beach. 

There are several people here who may give you advice but the real expert on Dimonad is Spence who posts on a different website www.timeshareforums.com


----------



## Terrijordan (Mar 18, 2008)

*Diamond Points*



mackdog990 said:


> I am considering purchasing a 1 BR floating week at Daytona Beach Regency from a friend for ~$2K.  The week is worth 6000 points.  I understand that in order to use the Diamond Resorts point system, I must convert the week to points.  I was told by one of the managers at the property in Daytona that the cheapest way to get in would be to buy 2500 points for $7625!!!!!  Can anyone shed any light on this?  Any help appreciated.



Back in October I purchased 2000 points from Diamond they started out telling me I needed to purchase 2500 to get in the "club" I told them I could not afford that.  I ended up paying $5000.00 for 2000 points.  They also gave me a voucher for 2000 additional points that I could use one time within 18 months.  My original deeded property was in Las Vegas and they wanted some crazy amount of money to put me in their club.  Buying in (buying the points) was worth it for me and I do enjoy my timeshares (going back to St. Martin in July at a Sunterra/Diamond resort.  I have 8500 points now and feel that is enough for me. There are still times when I don't have enough but I am flexable with my vacation time and where I go so it hasn't been a problem. I usually end up carrying over points from year to year. When I bought the 2000 it converted the 6500 points I already had.  BTW - 5000.00 I put 2500.00 down on a credit card and paid the rest off in monthly payments (interest free)


----------



## JoeMid (Mar 29, 2008)

mackdog990 said:


> I am considering purchasing a 1 BR floating week at Daytona Beach Regency from a friend for ~$2K.  The week is worth 6000 points.  I understand that in order to use the Diamond Resorts point system, I must convert the week to points.  I was told by one of the managers at the property in Daytona that the cheapest way to get in would be to buy 2500 points for $7625!!!!!  Can anyone shed any light on this?  Any help appreciated.


You can convert for $2995 with no additional points purchase according to experts.  If the salesman won't give you that answer, send his/her name to the President of DRI.


----------

